# Help Finding 2 Mozart Works



## kmisho (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm thinking of playing some Mozart. I have two pieces in mind. I know the melodies but not much else. Here is a jpg sketch of the two opening melodies.

http://home.comcast.net/~kmisho64/music/me/mozart.jpg

Both are widely known.

Here are two things for your effort. The first is a (quite bad) recording of me playing a piece from JS Bach's Orgelbuchlein. The second is a link to a huge library of public domain music scores.

http://home.comcast.net/~kmisho64/music/me/Michau-LiveBach1.mp3

http://imslp.org/wiki/Main_Page

Thanks!


----------



## Zanralotta (Jan 31, 2009)

The second one is the famous Rondo alla turca.

The first one is something I've played (I know how the music continues), but I don't remember exactly what it is. The first movement of a Sonatine - I might confuse it with something written by Clementi, though.

I might go hunting a bit, later. If I have the time.

Edit to add:
Found it:
http://imslp.org/wiki/Piano_Sonata_No.16,_K.545_(Mozart,_Wolfgang_Amadeus)


----------



## kmisho (Oct 22, 2009)

Got 'em. Thanks for the hints. I notice off hand the first movement of the 11th Sonata is also very famous. thanks!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh my! Thank you for the links.


----------

